# The girl has skills...



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Check out what BedlamBully did for me...:clap:Talented:clap:...Thanks again!*


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Awww hehe It looks good. I think I like that one better too


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

NIIIIIIICE!
I'm so freakin jealous. gotta get on it.
MPRO112,
I also have Nev. chocolate phantom, Nev. knowlwood kid otto and Candy's Azumah
shows how you can get any color, there's no "rare"


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> NIIIIIIICE!
> I'm so freakin jealous. gotta get on it.
> MPRO112,
> I also have Nev. chocolate phantom, Nev. knowlwood kid otto and Candy's Azumah
> shows how you can get any color, there's no "rare"


What do you mean? bc your pups are blue?


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW! I want one! Or TEN!

Good job!

Stephanie


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

nice!!! looks fancy smancy


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Nicest one I ve ever seen


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

aww Thanks Guys.

Steph I'll make some for you if you want.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very Good Job BBB


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> aww Thanks Guys.
> 
> Steph I'll make some for you if you want.


Really? Cool! I will start working on the pics!

Stephanie


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Really good job, Bedlam.

You are going to have back orders pretty soon.....I believe you have just started something.....lol!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Good thing I have a lot of time on my hands at work. LoL. I have a little something else in the works too for you guys. Shhhhhh its top secret though.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

talented and hot,two great combo's!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

MPRO112 said:


> What do you mean? bc your pups are blue?


brown's, black& white's, fawns, red/red nose, blue, blue& white
there's the whole spectrum there in your ped. It's good to see


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

nice to have something with photo's to show when someone says,"mine's pure rednose", or "blues only come from other blues" ya know... educational. 

I wanna get mine together but it seems I only have free time at the shop and when I get home where my ped is I don't have the time to work on it. It's on my to do list so you'll likleey see it up in IDK, like 2 mos.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Gnarly those are just..color. They're not bloodlines. a pure red nose pit can still have blue pink and purple in its line it just means its nose came out red.  like wise a blue colored pit can have a blac, red, blue nose..its just the color!


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> nice to have something with photo's to show when someone says,"mine's pure rednose", or "blues only come from other blues" ya know... educational.


I dont know exactly the point you are trying to make, maybe its just your wording...there is not really any such thing as a "pure rednose" or a "pure blue" because they are just colors of skin and nose, not bloodlines, the only exception would be the "OldFamilyRedNose" bloodline. You can really only have a pure breed (as in APBT) and a pure bloodline, and my bloodline is scatterbred not pure, but the dogs were bred together consistent with the breeders plans for showing and weight pull. Just about any color dogs have the potential to throw just about any colors (just look at pulldawgs breeding, 2 jet black dogs and I think they produced a few red pups) but you would usually have some idea of what is gonna be produced, and a chocolate red (mine) was a pretty good bet coming from that pedigree bc the Sire and Dam are both rednosed and only 1 of the first 14 dogs back isnt choc/fawn/red.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Oooohhh, that's hot.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

No point buddy, ygpm


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is awsome!!! I love it.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

WOOHOO! 

Talked to Stephanie T tonite and she has all the pics I need that I didn't have. She said it will be a couple of days til she can email them to me and then I will send em to you.

It is HARD to find pics of the old game dogs in the lines.

Stephanie


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

GnarlyBlue said:


> nice to have something with photo's to show when someone says,"mine's pure rednose", or "blues only come from other blues" ya know... educational. QUOTE]
> 
> That's exactly what I'm saying! It's just color! doesn't it seem like every week on the board there's someone who's trying to say the above? Me and MPRO112 have several common dogs in the ped yet they are totally different dogs. It is something to direct the noobs to who think otherwise.. Thats all I was saying!!!oke:
> I know.... it's hard to convey thoughts in a forum, especially when you type slow


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> Gnarly those are just..color. They're not bloodlines. a pure red nose pit can still have blue pink and purple in its line it just means its nose came out red.  like wise a blue colored pit can have a blac, red, blue nose..its just the color!


you don't say (sarcasm)


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

OK finally had a few spare moments. Doubt if I'll be able to hunt those pics down, Bedlam. You've done a real nice job with the ones you've done so far,funny how it seems I have less and less free time, any way, generic ped here. Sucks all the real good blood is in the 5 6 and 7 lines, such as it is.


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> GnarlyBlue said:
> 
> 
> > nice to have something with photo's to show when someone says,"mine's pure rednose", or "blues only come from other blues" ya know... educational. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

not all of us can have such a beautiful ped as you, I could only be so lucky. Yet it seems that you are hell bent on either making an issue out of something said in passing. After all it was you who asked me which dogs from nevada were in my dog's "scattered" ped... Hell I'm new to the pedigree and show thing, my parents were dog trainers who worked with large breeds or bulldogs, and apbt's were the one breed I fell in love with above all others. Maybe it's just me. We're always learning new things, I'm no exception.

As far as scattered? Well, I posted the ped for all to see didn't I? Such as it is?!? who's trying to make a point. Nevermind, congratulations, you sure bought one hell of a dog. From the ped standpoint at least


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> not all of us can have such a beautiful ped as you, I could only be so lucky. Yet it seems that you are hell bent on either making an issue out of something said in passing. After all it was you who asked me which dogs from nevada were in my dog's "scattered" ped... Hell I'm new to the pedigree and show thing, my parents were dog trainers who worked with large breeds or bulldogs, and apbt's were the one breed I fell in love with above all others. Maybe it's just me. We're always learning new things, I'm no exception.
> 
> As far as scattered? Well, I posted the ped for all to see didn't I? Such as it is?!? who's trying to make a point. Nevermind, congratulations, you sure bought one hell of a dog. From the ped standpoint at least


Slow down lil guy, dont get your lil thong in a bunch....First off, I dont go around flaunting my pedigree like its something special and I mosdef dont think that your dog is any less an awesome pet bc of its papers. I wasnt making anything out of your ped, *I said I wasnt judging it at all*, if I wanted to be a dick I would tell you that it looks like garbage and all I see is "blue this and blue that" and I dont see anything close to a decent dog until generations back and even the Nevada dogs you have are second rate, and I wouldnt pay $10 for that, *BUT* I didnt say that (until now I guess huh?). All I asked was where are the "several dogs we share" that you keep talking about??? I DONT SEE ANY!! NOT 1!!! It was *just *a question and I thought maybe I was missing something bc you PM me and make posts about sharing dogs and we dont. Im not making my dog out to be anything special, but everyone that knows dogs and has met him is impressed, but I dont need my c0<k stroked to make me feel better about him and I could give 2 sh!ts what someone like you thinks of him. BUT my question remains...Where are the "shared dogs" in our pedigrees that you keep PMing me and posting about? Obviously they must be 7 generations back somewhere, which means nothing in a scattered ped, so how bout you stop trying to "name drop" dogs that arent even there. :cheers:


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

well I guesss it's clear that you don't want to be a dick


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

and I pm'd you to refrain from making a spectacle on a public forum. If you don't need your c0<k stroked then be civil.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

btw this has gotten waaaaay off topic and is detracting from bedlams fine work. if you want to debate, pm me. otherwise forget it, safe?


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> and I pm'd you to refrain from making a spectacle on a public forum. If you don't need your c0<k stroked then be civil.


I think I was plenty civil until you came with all your lil sarcasm, that dont really fly to right with me. All I did was ask you a question that you obviously cant answer.



GnarlyBlue said:


> you sure bought one hell of a dog. From the ped standpoint at least


Cmon, did you think that your sarcasm towards my dog would fly without me gettin back at you about yours? I would NEVER judge someones pedigree, unless they were really asking for it.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

again if you want to debate then do, but not on this thread


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

mpro112 you got visitor message


----------

